# New Tonkinese kitten...



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

In January I will have to make a tough selection between one of these platinum mink Tonkinese boys...I cant wait! (pics at 4weeks old)


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

oh my goodness! cuteness abounds! I would definatly have to spend time with them and choose based on personality....they are all so cute that I couldn't choose by looks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

I can't see your pictures.....


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww...how can you choose just one! They are all so cute!


----------



## AnnaR6 (Mar 31, 2004)

Your choice will not be easy!! :wink:


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I want all of them! They are so cute. How can you choose just one? I wouldn't be able to do that...


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

How lucky are you? They are sooo adorable!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I love kitten pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww I really want one too, send one for me please! Well maybe you will not be able to just pick one, so why not take two :?:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh wow, how could you chose!! They are so darling.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

All Tonks are minks! I love the mink shading on ragamuffins too. Soooo pretty. Platinum has to be my favorite color on tonks. Congratulations -- they are adorable!


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

I believe Tonkinese come in 4 base colors (platinum, champagne, natural, and blue) with 3 coat patterns (point, mink, solid) for a total of 12 individual color combinations. Points having blue eyes, Minks having aqua eyes, and Solids with yellow/green eyes.

I believe minks are the only ones recognized in competitions.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Lazio said:


> I believe Tonkinese come in 4 base colors (platinum, champagne, natural, and blue) with 3 coat patterns (point, mink, solid) for a total of 12 individual color combinations. Points having blue eyes, Minks having aqua eyes, and Solids with yellow/green eyes.
> 
> I believe minks are the only ones recognized in competitions.


It depends on their breeding I suppose. If you breed a Burmese to a Siamese to get a tonk, all of the babies will be mink. Because Burmese are sepia and siamese are pointed. And the genes for that are: sepia - CsCs, and pointed - CbCb. So when you breed them together, you get all CsCb babies -- the mink color. Sepia and Pointed are codominant -- so you will always get a mix of them with that breeding -- that being the mink. Perhaps that is why only minks are recognized in competition -- because that is the original breeding of a Tonk...Burmese/Siamese. 

You *could* get a sepia or a pointed if you bred a Tonk to another tonk, or a tonk to a burmese, or a tonk to a siamese. You'll get no guarantees if you use Tonks in a breeding program, because they carry both genes, so the babies could be CsCb - mink, CsCs - sepia, or CbCb - pointed.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

they're cute, but where did they come from, they dont' look like they're in good shape [eye problems].


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

They came from a very reputable breeder here in Ontario, they have only had thier eyes open for two weeks, I believe its just natural stuff which comes out as the eyes first develop, maybe mommy hadn't licked it off before the pics were taken.

They were bred from a Tonkinese Platinum solid father and a Tonkinese Platinum Point mother.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Lazio, i'm sorry to say this, but they positively look sick to me, those eyes are not normal. I just emailed a good friend of mine, who's a breeder of 20+ years, she has many prize-winning cats , and here's what she said: 



> those kittens are sick, that's herpes and if she's not careful they will get worse. She needs to clean them and probably the environment and then treat the mother, assuming they are not eating food yet, and if they are she needs to feed them. gunk in the eyes is NEVER a good thing. Sometimes there may be a tiny bit on one kittens eye, but it should be cleaned out and watched, but look at all of these, yuk, one on the far right appears to be wattery as well.


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for the insight, i will contact my breeder and get her opinion immediately! 
Personally i dont think it is anything since the breeder has been breeding championship quality Tonks for 15 years.
thanks so much for your concern and thoughts!


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

My breeder claims that the kittens are in great health, no sniffles, no sneezing, and they are very active. She says that the stuff around thier eyes is common "kitty crud" and is normal for this breed and most kittens. She does not clean them because of the sensitivity and risk of irritation of such a young developing eye and lets the mother groom them. I will keep my eye on it for the next set of pics that she sends, next week. thanks so much


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I'll second the "kitty crud" diagnosis  Anderson had the same dark stuff around his nose as a kitten, and the vet said it was perfectly normal:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

spacemonkey, andreson's sooo cute! 

btw, he has just a little bit in one eye, those kittens have a LOT in both eyes and one is especially bad.

I'm not trying to be obnoxious, just overprotective of the cute little babies


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

No, you're right. Better safe than sorry


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Lazio said:


> They were bred from a Tonkinese Platinum solid father and a Tonkinese Platinum Point mother.


That would make sense then!  Sepia + pointed = mink. 

I agree with you -- I think a *bit* of eye gunk at that young age is totally normal. Just as long as there's not a lot, and the kitties eyes don't seem to be irritated or watery. That one on the right *does* look a little iffy to me -- but if your breeder says they are fine, then hopefully she's trustworthy. After all -- she's the one who sees them every day -- maybe the picture is just crappy -- or maybe it was taken after #2 wacked #3 in the eyeball. lol 

It's all Mommy's job to clean and potty them at that point, and some mommies are more meticulous about it than others, just as some little kittens are grubbier than others. I mean that in the sweetest way possible. :wink: You'll get to see them in January, so I'm sure you will be able to tell by then if the gunk is gone. Congratulations on your new boy -- I don't know how in the world you will choose. Does Lazio know he's getting a brother?


----------

